

Icons for Web and Other Businesses - dmkov
http://davidmatthias.typepad.com/designs/2012/11/300-icons-for-web-and-other-businesses.html

======
bpatrianakos
No matter how many free icons get released I always love 'em. You can never
have too many icons even if they're the same but just marginally different.

------
Tichy
I must admit, while nice, I never understand the upvotes for such icon
collections? I'd expect that if you started using them, you'd inevitably
quickly find that you miss some crucial icons, which you would then commission
from the original creator. So these collections are merely ads?

I wish the artists all the best, just don't understand the HN appeal. (This is
also not a "not HN material" post, it's a question, as these collections
appear to be a recurring thing).

~~~
cloverich
Would you complain if an open source code library were released that were not
"complete"?

~~~
Tichy
The difference is that an icon library can probably only be completed by the
initial designer, because all the icons should match in style.

~~~
cloverich
Not really. I've seen plenty of extensions to the glyphicons released with
Twitter Bootstrap that match the style. I use such an extension in one of my
projects.

I really don't see how design is different than a coding style in that aspect.

------
nateweiss
These are nice, and appreciated. Bought the colored ones as a small bit of
support. Hope to see more in the future.

------
bitcartel
The download is one big TIFF. Is there a tool or script to cut out each icon
as an individual image?

~~~
pdwetz
A common technique is to use a single image to limit the number of connections
needed to grab them. If you want to pull them out (say, you only need one or
two) any image program will let you crop (Paint.Net, Gimp, Photoshop, etc.)

Related SO Q&A: [http://stackoverflow.com/questions/4870292/css-icon-
images-o...](http://stackoverflow.com/questions/4870292/css-icon-images-or-
icon-image)

~~~
goldfeld
Just curious, wouldn't a zip file accomplish the same objective?

~~~
vinothgopi
He means when displaying the icons on a webpage. You use one big tiff file,
which is loaded using just one connection. Then with CSS you choose which part
of the big tiff file you want displayed (as an icon). Like "show the second
icon on the 5th row". Try googling "CSS Sprites".

------
hayksaakian
A sprite sheet would be nice.

------
J-H
Why are there two thumbs up icons? Great work though!

------
geon
Should be vector.

